# About to start this scary journey...



## ScottyK (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new around these parts and thought I'd stop by to say hello!  

I've joined this forum mostly because I'm about to embark on TTC in the near future.  I phoned my DN yesterday to arrange a pre-conception appointment but she hasn't called me back yet - I just want to set the date!  I'd love to start TTC now (broody much?!) but realise I need to get started on the old folic acid for a few months first.  

Anyone else in the same boat?  I won't lie, I'm pretty nervous about all this - I have a lovely partner who also wants to TTC but he dosen't quite get all the diabetes stuff!  (he's trying though...)

K x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi,

This site helped me out loads with my pregnancy.

We didnt plan, i had a horrid time , but im fine now and so is my little girlie.

Any questions shoot away , chances are there is somebody in the same boat. xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 7, 2012)

Wishing you every success K, hope you can get the go ahead soon


----------



## rachelha (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi K,

Me again, I have a 17month old baby, and we are trying to get things in place to start ttc again at the moment.  The last few weeks have been v stressful and hectic which has thrown everything out of balance a bit at the moment though.  

It is really good that you are planning things in advance.  What is your hba1c at the moment?  

Diabetic pregnancies are hard work, but so worth it.  Give me a pm if you have any questions you dont want to put on here.  Which hospital is it that you are with ERI?

Rachel


----------



## ScottyK (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Rachel (and others!),

Thanks for the offer of advice - I've read EVERYTHING I could find on diabetes and pregnancy (including the rather lovely SIGN guidelines - urgh) but it's so much better to be able to chat with other diabetics 'in the wild' as it were! 

My hba1c has been between 5.9-6.3 for the past few years so I think that I'm good to go on that front.  I guess the thing which worries me the most is in the conception phase when you never quite know when you actually become pregnant but have to still have very tight control.  I think that once I become pregnant it'll be easier to get into that uber-control mindset but whilst actually trying to conceive it will be more difficult.  Does that make any sense?! 

k. 

(I'm with the Western General and today I'm awaiting my DN to call me to arrange the first app!)


----------



## Casper (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi, good luck with your appointment!

I had been diabetic for only one year when became pregnant - had a 'good' pregnancy, the hospital & consultants kept a thorough eye on me throughout, so no complications - I now have happy/healthy nine year old twin girls!  So worth the strict control!!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like an excellent base to work from! - a lady on another forum was TTC and suddenly after a few months of really good control her BG shot up and stayed up .... she was really annoyed as there seemed no reason but anyway, she just bought a Clear Blue or whatever to rule that out - cos it was 'too soon knowing her luck' - and Yup - she was preg !

Good luck !


----------



## ScottyK (Feb 7, 2012)

I love it here - there is hope!  

(sick of all these bad-news diabetes/pregnancy stories in the media)


----------



## Emmal31 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi

I wanted to wish you luck with TTC, you have a brilliant Hba1c and have been well controlled for a few years so you have a very good starting point I have a 2 year old daughter called Jessica who was unplanned but this site and the people on here helped me through my pregnancy and I now have a happy healthy toddler. x


----------



## rachelha (Feb 7, 2012)

Emmal31 said:


> Hi
> 
> I wanted to wish you luck with TTC, you have a brilliant Hba1c and have been well controlled for a few years so you have a very good starting point I have a 2 year old daughter called Jessica who was unplanned but this site and the people on here helped me through my pregnancy and I now have a happy healthy toddler. x



Your hba1c is fantastic, well into the range for ttc, you could go to your GP for a prescription of folic acid if it takes a while to see the DSN, and your broodiness is getting the better of you.  Thinking about it the prescription has to come from your GP.  Do you have a way of testing for ketones?  Pregnancy makes you more prone to that so you need to have a way of testing for them.  I have been told if pregnant and on a pump to test with any readings over 9.


----------



## ScottyK (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Rachel.  Think I'll wait for the DSN to get in touch just so I'm in the system 

The plan is to start taking folic acid in March, come off the pill in June, and be upduffed by September   (I realise that the chances of nature going along with the plan are very, very slim!)


----------



## Ellie Jones (Feb 7, 2012)

I always marvel at notions of diabetic pre-pregnancy clinic...

Didn't have them when my I had my children, but alas wouldn't made a lot of difference in my case, as I was told I was diabetic in the same phone call confirming I was pregnant with my son, and a lot of things were done differently...

But by the sounds of things though, it sounds as you'll get the go ahead pretty quickly and without too much fuss..


----------



## MrsCLH (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi ScottyK

I say ignore as much of the negative stuff as you can. Obviously its wise to be aware iof the risks but the numbers of people who have negative experiences are actually tiny and the risks are massively reduced if you have good control which clearly you do.

My hba1c was 6.9 when I conceived and then between 5.3 and 5.9 throughout my pregnancy. You are about to embark on an amazing journey! Bloody hard work but worth all the effort. This site was an absolute godsend to me when I was pregnant. Couldn't get better advice anywhere so I highly recommend sticking around. Whatever you face in your pregnancy you can be sure someone on here has been through it too.

Good luck!

MrsH x


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 9, 2012)

You sound like you have good control. Get on the folic acid and try not to worry.

At least the baby making bit should be fun  lol 

We didnt plan but my gp told me as id been very well controlled for years and had quite good hb1ac he wasnt to worried.

I had a horrid pregnancy and birth. But we are both well now, and you would never know either of us had been at risk. 

Any questions fire away.

This site was a godsend to me. It always had been but i wouldnt have gotten through it without everyones support.

And reading peoples birht stories as your pregnant is so helpful. Makes it seem do-able  (which it is)

xx


----------



## ScottyK (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your replies 

I have my initial appointment at the beginning of March - very excited and a little bit addicted to pregnancy related forums and websites!


----------

